# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Mango croisé Bouledogue Français de 2 ans (54)

## ~Mirtille~

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Mango
*Type:* Bouledogue Français
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 6 ans 9 mois 
*N° d'identification:* N°SIRET: 51873263100016
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Actuellement incompatible chien/chats/enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 54 - Meurthe-et-Moselle
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière depuis : 6 ans 2 mois 








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 03 83 43 01 48





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Mango est un croisé Bouledogue français né en avril 2016. 
Il n'a que 8 mois et il se retrouve déjà en refuge ! Pire ! Il a frôlé l'euthanasie dans une fourrière surpeuplée ... Grace à un appel SOS de cette fourrière, Mango a pu être sauvé. Nous lui cherchons donc une nouvelle famille prête à l'aimer et à lui offrir tout ce dont il a besoin.
Contrairement aux autres Bouledogues, Mango est une véritable pile électrique ! Il ne tient jamais en place, il est toujours en mouvement et ne pense qu'à courir, jouer et faire l'idiot. 
Mango n'a aucune base d'éducation, il faudra donc tout lui apprendre ! Il faudra aussi une famille disponible pour faire de longues balades à Mango qui a terriblement besoin de se dépenser.
Sinon Mango est un bon Chien, il est très gentil et pense beaucoup à jouer.

Pas encore testé avec les autres Chiens.

*REFUGE DU MORDANT
Route de Villey Saint Etienne
BP 94
54204 Toul Cedex
Tél : 03 83 43 01 48 

*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Personne ?

----------


## Vegane7

Connaît-on ses ententes chiens/chats ?
Quel est son poids approximatif ?

Son FB à partager :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je ne sais pas, je ne suis pas allée au refuge depuis un moment malheureusement.

----------


## Vegane7

La prochaine fois que vous irez alors  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Oui je me suis fais la réflexion dès que je l'ai vu ... Je pense qu'il y a des deux vu la forme des oreilles ..

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Mango est toujours au refuge. Il a son petit caractère bien têtu.
Il avait été adopté mais est revenu car il se montrerai exclusif envers son maitre et n'aime pas que des enfants l'approchent.
Apparament avec les autres Chiens c'est pas l'amour fou non plus ...

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Mango est toujours au refuge et il a désormais 1 an

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Mango est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Mango est toujours au refuge.

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour MANGO !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Merci Vegane, toujours là pour eux !

----------


## Vegane7

De rien

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Mango est toujours au refuge.
Il a bien grandi ...

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Mango est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## jnang

bonjour, peut il etre pris en f.a?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Non désolé le refuge n'accepte pas les fa

----------


## Elo2303

[QUOTE=~Mirtille~;2923388] Bonsoir, je suis intéressée par ce magnifique bouledogue, combien faut il donnée d'argent pour l'adopter?
Nous avons un bébé de 3 mois, une maison ainsi qu'un jardin.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Bonjour,

Merci de vous intéresser à Mango qui attend depuis un bon moment déjà.
Malheureusement, je ne peux que vous déconseiller son adoption, en effet Mango est un Chien très exclusif qui n'apprécie pas beaucoup les enfants (étrangers à la maison ou non, il n'a pas beaucoup de patience non plus).
Je préfère être franche, mon but est que vous trouviez LE Chien idéal pour votre famille, celui qui vous apportera autant de bonheur que vous pourrez le lui en apporter et malheureusement Mango n'est pas celui ci : il serait vraiment dommage qu'un accident avec votre enfant arrive ....

Nous avons par contre au refuge de nombreux autres loulous super sympas avec les enfants et qui attendent une famille.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Mango a maintenant 2 ans ...

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Mango est toujours au refuge

----------


## Vegane7

> On repartage sur FB pour MANGO !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Up !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Merci pour lui Vegane7, il serait temps que Mango quitte le refuge !

----------


## Vegane7

De rien !!

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Mango est toujours là

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mango est toujours là

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles de Mango ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je ne suis plus bénévole au refuge. Je n'ai plus le temps d'y aller.

----------


## Vegane7

A qui s'adresser alors ?
Personne n'a pris ta relève ici ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

non pas de bénévole ici à ma connaissance

----------


## France34

Qui pourrait donner des nouvelles de MANGO ?

----------


## Vegane7

J'ai écrit directement au refuge pour avoir des nouvelles.

----------


## France34

Merci, Végane7 ! Espérons que quelqu'un vous répondra .

----------


## GADYNETTE

il est trop mignon

----------


## France34

Personne n'a des nouvelles de MANGO ?

----------


## France34

Toujours pas de nouvelles de MANGO ?

----------

